# staying at willowbrook - any tips?



## sjuhawks (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi all. Going to Willowbrook in January 2007. Any tips or suggestions? For example, how close are we to Splitrock? Any must do activities? I think we are in unit "F", does it matter? Already read the reviews, just looking for any other tips.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## JACKC (Oct 14, 2006)

Willowbrook is one of the three timeshare complexes within the Split Rock resort area, the other two being the Galleria and Westwood. I'm assuming you will be interested in wintersports like tubing and skiing, which you'll find nearby at Jack Frost and Boulder. The waterpark being build adjacent to Willowbrook was supposed to be ready this November, but I haven't heard recently as to completion.

Of course, you'll have all the Split Rock amenities at your disposal which includes the indoor sports complex and two indoor pools. Don't forget the movie theater.

Enjoy!

Jack


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 14, 2006)

They used to have a small ski hill as well.  I believe it is now used for sledding.  It was fun.


----------



## TJK (Oct 16, 2006)

Do some of the activities with "Doc Holiday", the activities director. He's fabulous. There's a great indoor hot tub just off the fitness center in the Galleria. It's kind of hidden, but worth checking out.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 17, 2006)

Look out the back of the units from time to time----we saw deer when we were there---roaming around near the golf green near our unit.

(I had written a review, but when I looked for it last night, I didn't see anything written more than 2 years ago---I think we were there 3 years ago.)

And I agree that going to Doc's presentation is worth doing---there's a guy who loves his job!!!

Pat


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Oct 18, 2006)

*Willowbrook*

We stayed at Willowbrook a few months ago. As far as Pocono standards, these units are very nice and clean. There is a shuttle bus that goes between the main Split Rock building and the Willowbrook units. It is way too far to walk back and forth. Just beware coming in at nite because the entrance to Willowbrook has no lighting by the road. Don't miss checking out the Gerard Mayer Band. They play at least twice a week and worth listening to. If you haven't been there before, you do have to pay a .25 toll going in/out of the place. There should be one free pass in the coupon book they give you and if you get a receipt you can use it towards credit on food/beverages. There are several restaurants in the main building and at the Lodge near the lake which are expensive and I heard mixed reviews on. The lodge also has a small pizza parlor where you can get pizza/sandwiches etc. 

The building we stayed in had A/B units. There is the main section that is a little larger and the lock out which we had. For two people, the lock out had plenty of space. The main section has a bar stool table/chair set up and the lock out has a regular set up which we prefer. My main complaint with the unit was not enough room to store your stuff or set anything down in the bedroom. They did supply plenty of hangers. 

A MUST do day trip is a ride to historic town of Jim Thorpe, PA. It tends to be a little crowded on the weekends but all the stores are not open during the week. Molly McGuires has excellent food. They are located at the "Inn At Jim Thorpe". You can browse the shops, take a train ride or tour the Asa Packer Mansion. Parking is limited but there is public parking next to the train station.  Also, a must do if you like shopping is a ride to the Country Junction store in Leighton. There is three acres of shopping under one roof. It's not too far from Jim Thorpe. 

Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## hjtug (Apr 20, 2012)

*Doc Holiday leaves Split Rock Resort in the Poconos*



TJK said:


> Do some of the activities with "Doc Holiday", the activities director. He's fabulous.



We are shortly going to Willowbrook at Lake Harmony for our third vacation there.  I wanted to check out the activities schedule on the Split Rock Resort website and found that activities were listed only for a week in late March.  I telephoned to see what was going on and was told that Doc Holiday was lured away by another resort.  Supposedly the activities will continue more or less unchanged but he was certainly a highlight, and it remains to be seen how much the activities there might suffer.  There will be no more turtle races since he took his turtles with him.  I would be surprised if the lost wallet contest survives.  I will submit a review, mainly of the status of the activities, after we return.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 20, 2012)

I will read your thoughts, if you post them on this thread.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## gnipgnop (May 3, 2012)

We are currently at Willowbrook right now and this is our fourth and last stay.  Very disappointing to learn that Doc Holiday is gone.  He was the best part of this whole resort.  We are in Building 5 and we always loved it here....but now it is in dire need of repair and updating.  The rooms smell of propane from the fireplace and we have to leave the windows open.  The sheets and towels are thin, discolored and excessively worn.  The beds are uncomfortable and the furniture in the living area is worse.  And here is a "kick in the pants" discovery for us:  You pay $1.00each time you enter the resort area (which we knew about) and was never a problem because you could redeem your receipts at the Galleria at the bar, food areas or best of all you could redeem them at the front desk for cash.  NO MORE!   They can only be used in the Sports complex or the BiLigio' restaurant...no exceptions. I think that stinks.  We are gone from here for good.  They will nickel and dime you for almost everything.


----------



## hjtug (May 3, 2012)

We are also here now - in Bldg 5! - until Sunday.  It doesn't look good for Willowbrook/SplitRock but we are hopeful that things will get better.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 4, 2012)

Hopefullly they will get the message and make some improvements in the Lodge as well as in the rooms in Willowbrook.  HJ - it was so good meeting you and your pal from Pittsburgh.  Hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend.  Beware of the Lodge and the Cigar Smokers.  Yuck!!  Write back and let me know how you enjoyed the rest of your trip.


----------



## juanitar (May 22, 2012)

I will be at Willowbrook Lake Harmony the week of June 1st. It sounds like building 5 should be avoided. Is there another building you would recommend? Any other tips to make the best of our trip? Dissapointed to hear things may be going downhill after all of the very positive prior posts. Appreciate your help.


----------



## pebbles7302 (May 23, 2012)

*Willowbrook*

Stayed in building 6 about 2 years ago; seemed very new at the time; Our 2 BR unit was actually 2 1BR lockoffs--very spacious with even 2 full kitchens and LR's.
Sorry to hear that Doc left Split Rock--a real loss.His activities program was one of the best things about the resort; Hope that they can keep it up somehow. 
Hope that you have a fun trip


----------



## hjtug (May 23, 2012)

*Review*

Our review of our early May visit is now available in the TUG review section.


----------



## hjtug (Jun 22, 2012)

*Willowbrook vs Villa Roma - talked to Doc Holiday*

Since we found out that Doc Holiday moved to Villa Roma Resort in Callicoon, NY, we have been interested in checking out that resort.  Most TUG reviews of VR have not been good but a recent one from a May visit was much better.  We stayed there for a week 6/10-6/16.  I will submit a TUG review of that visit eventually but will briefly discuss here a few of our feelings about how VR compares with Willowbrook/SplitRock.

First of all, we had the opportunity to chat with Doc Holiday is spite of the fact that he seemed very busy there from morning until late evening.  We had heard many conflicting rumors about what is going on at SplitRock.  He filled us in on some of the details.  As I understand it, the H2oooh waterpark did not provide enough income to cover the mortgage that the owners had taken out to pay for it.  As a result, a new management team was brought in to run SplitRock for six months and to determine whether it can be a profitable enterprise.  The conclusion is that it can be a moneymaker if run correctly and it should continue in operation, presumably with some changes.  Doc said that he had no choice but to look for another position since the future of SplitRock had been in doubt for an extended period of time.

The two resorts are similar in many ways.  VR has a main hotel-type building which, like Galleria, contains hotel rooms and timeshare units.  The public areas of that building are much brighter and nicer than Galleria.  Other timeshare buildings are scattered around the grounds.  We prefer the Willowbrook units to those at VR.  Willowbrook is much newer and two-bedroom units come with two kitchens and two living areas and are rated to sleep eight.  Those at VR are older but the ones we saw have been upgraded, were in good condition and quite clean.  They are rated to sleep six.  The VR units in the hotel building seem very similar to those in the other buildings except that they lack decks and patios.  We would prefer the VR units to those in the Galleria at SplitRock which seemed cramped to us when we looked at them.  The VR units are all closer to the activities than the Willowbrook location is to Galleria.  The VR shuttle service seemed to run much more frequently than that at SplitRock - we usually had to wait no more than five minutes after calling to request pickup. 

There is no indoor waterpark at VR.

The indoor pools at the two resorts are very similar.  The one at VR is a bit more private with a hot tub in a separate room. The pool depth ranges from three to four feet and there is a small waterslide for young children.  Unlike at SplitRock, there is a lifeguard.  

The outdoor pool facilities are much better at VR than at SplitRock.  There are three pools plus a large, adults only, spa.  One pool is L-shaped with depth ranging three feet to six feet.  There a water slide which makes a couple of circles before discharging into the pool.  A second pool is rectangular and was undergoing repair.  The third pool is an new wading one for kiddies with a slide, various fountains and a spilling bucket.  It was great for our young grandchildren.

VR has an outdoor activities area for kids including a moonbounce and an inflatable obstacle course - both free.  There is a high inflatable slide, a climbing wall, a go-kart track and a shooting gallery, all for a fee.  They also offer paintball combat for groups and horseback rides.  Both resorts have a bowling alley (fee), a game arcade, an exercise room and other indoor and outdoor athletic and game facilities.  The activities program at VR reminded us very much of that at SplitRock with activities from morning until late evening.  At around 9 or 9:30 PM almost every night there is free entertainment at VR such as live music and comedians.

VR is certainly very popular with seniors but has done a lot recently to attract families with children.  Both resorts have golf courses.  There is an onsite ski slope with lift at VR, perhaps similar or somewhat larger than the slope at SplitRock that is no longer in use.  VR also advertises tubing and ice skating. 

Perhaps it is our lack of familiarity with the area surrounding VR but it seemed to be more rural than that around SplitRock with fewer restaurants and activities.  There are a couple of markets near VR but they are not as large as  Aharts near SplitRock.


----------

